# What’s Your 1920s Name?



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2015)

Clarence!  

http://www.surveee.org/1920s.html


----------



## Donald (Apr 29, 2015)

Eugene for me#


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 29, 2015)

Eugene for me too


----------



## Bloden (Apr 29, 2015)

DorothyFollow the yellow brick road!


----------



## banjo (Apr 29, 2015)

Eugene
sigh


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Louise apparently, I was hoping for Dorothy (ala Parker) or Virginia


----------



## khskel (Apr 29, 2015)

Frederick although I always regarded myself as more of a Sidney


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm Lilian But you can call me Lily!


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 29, 2015)

Frederick.  Which is actually the name of one of my brothers.


----------



## Annette (Apr 30, 2015)

Evelyn. Which I quite like, actually.


----------



## Robin (Apr 30, 2015)

Aargh! I'm Ethel.


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm Edna


----------



## pippaandben (May 1, 2015)

I'm Ethel!! I had an aunt Ethel who was a self righteous prig and a hypocrite and I am just hoping I'm really not at all like her LOL


----------



## Jennywren (May 1, 2015)

Louise , like to know how they work these out lol


----------



## stephknits (May 1, 2015)

Evelyn too, I know 2 young Evelyns


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 2, 2015)

Evelyn for me.... which i have to say is quite nice


----------

